
grep gullible /usr/dict/words || echo missing - pavel_lishin
https://shitpost.plover.com/t/thats-okay-i-can-wait.html
======
janci
What's the point of this "trick" ?

~~~
brokenmachine
To make a lame, not-funny joke less funny and more dorky.

If this was reddit, it would be in /r/thathappened

